# Newly rooted TBolt won't find 4G?



## firelightx (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys. Little new to the TBolt crew here.

I've been rooting for a bit. Did an HTC Hero, a DROID Eric, an Incredible... Now I've got a TBolt sitting here that I just rooted about an hour ago. It was running 4G just fine both before and after the root, but after installing a CM7 ROM (SFK's to be precise) I haven't seen 4G pop up since. I've tried a couple other CM7 roms, but nothing seems to make a difference - it only runs on 3G.

I was thinking it might be a radio problem, but admittedly I'm pretty novice with this stuff. I just flash what sounds interesting, and if it's not as stable as I'd like I find something else to flash. Does anyone have any ideas what's wrong? And what I can download to fix it?

EDIT: After giving up and deciding to go back to my backup of "stock" that I'd just made... now it's failing to properly back up. This wonderful error about data being corrupted with the only button available being "I'm Feeling Lucky" and still no 4G, only 3G. Now I'm at a complete loss.

I have a Nexus sitting next to me clearly connected to 4G just fine, so I know it's not a network issue. What the heck is going on here?


----------



## itsjustadrian (Aug 6, 2011)

I imagine that it's a radio problem. Try flashing the new LTE radios available in this thread. You have to flash these in the bootloader and NOT recovery.

For your problem with your backup, be sure to wipe all data and cache before flashing any new ROMs.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Could try putting the phone in to airplane mode and take it off. That can fix it sometimes. You need to remember the aosp ril is a hacked ril so it may not handle transition to and from 4g like the official sense ril.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

but you should still be able to connect to lte, even though it may be less seamless on aosp. if toggling airplane mode doesn't work and reflashing an lte radio doesn't work, then there are real problems. until then, it's likely the easy fixes will indeed fix the problem.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

And of course return to stock via like RUU or a stock ROM as a last resort.


----------

